# Country Living



## Julie (Feb 24, 2010)

You just have to love that country living. Last fall my nephew shot a doe and asked my husband if he would cut it up for him. Mike said yes. He hung it in a tree in our backyard until right before Christmas. He cut it up and left the legs in a garbage bag on my patio table. I told him to get rid of it and he said he would. He likes to throw this stuff in the woods to feed the coyotes. Well it snowed, and snowed, and snowed some more. This past week the snow is finally gone from my patio table but the bag with the deer legs is still there.

Well last night after supper, I let the dogs out and they are barking, sniffing and jumping around the table. I kept thinking they want those legs! I bring them back into the house and they kept wanting out again. So about an hour later, around 7:30, I let them back out and they just won't stay away from the patio table. So I had enough, I decide I am going to go grap this bag of legs and I am throwing them in the garbage. I march out, pull the chair away from the table, bend over to grab the bag and I am now about 6" from a possum! I swear to God I wet my pants right then and there. It just sat there and stared at me. I naturally ran. :<


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2010)

Gosh I would give anything to see that replay. Speaking about the country coming home today I had an eagle swoop down in front of my car tonight just as it was getting dark. First one I saw this year. There are a number of nests around this part of the state.


----------



## Julie (Feb 24, 2010)

We don't have any eagles here but we have a place in Tionesta and we usually see an eagle there.

We have red tail hawks though. A few years ago, this was before we had the deck built. Mike had a tarp set up over a table he used to cut up the buck that he had gotten that year in the back yard. I'm in the house he calls for me to come to the door. So I open the door and he says "is there something sitting above me" and I look up and sure enough it is a red tail hawk, I'm about 2 feet from that one. I think I liked that one better than the possum. At least when I squealed it flew.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2010)

We have a lot of red tail hawks here and have a Bald eagle reserve about 3 miles away from where I work. I know exactly how you feel about being close up to a wild animal like that. Way back in the day when I was a teenager I was out late at night getting some nightcrawlers for the next days fishing trip and was walking around in my back yard around 2:00am in the morning when I heard this very scary screaching noise very close to me. I was walking around bent over to grab those worms but that noise made me stand right up and when i did I was right below this big branch from a big tree in my yard and staring face to face with a big nasty racoon and when we looked right in each others faces it let it this growl that to this day can make my hair stand right up on my whole body and if there was ever a time I could have crapped my pants that would have been it!:<


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 24, 2010)

Julie, If you get up to Lake Wilhelm up near Mercer county they have Osprey and eagles on that lake. The Osprey are actually more fun to watch when they are fishing. The two of them do not normally get along in the same territory. It is right on I-79. If you stop there, there is also the Wilhelm Winery that is pretty good. On the three major holidays in the summer they throw a big fest with live music, lots of free food and wine tastings with discounts all weekend on wine.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha great story.... yes country living does have its perks!


----------



## Jbuck (Feb 25, 2010)

Well Julie it appears them old possums ain't too hard to tame. Wife sits the trash outside the back door at night, I take it to the burn barrel the next morning. A few nights back her little house dog wouldn't shut up when let out before bed, yelp, a big ol possum right outside the back door trying to tear through the trash bag, had to go put the trash bag in the barrel that night to keep it from getting scattered. Also glad to see it's ok to reference hunting and fishing on this site, years ago when trying to raise my family I was working two jobs and running a trap line trying to pick up a few mink on the way to work, made the mistake of mentioning it on another site and from the replies you would have thought I had admitted to commiting war crimes. I grew up in the county and as soon as the Army told me I had fulfilled my obligation to them I came right back to the same farm I was raised on and have been here every since, I do love it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 25, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Gosh I would give anything to see that replay. Speaking about the country coming home today I had an eagle swoop down in front of my car tonight just as it was getting dark. First one I saw this year. There are a number of nests around this part of the state.



I would love to be in an area where you could see eagles in the wild. I have only seen one and that was down in Md when my oldest son was doing his AIT training at Aberdeen. We went to a model airfield to fly and there were eagle flying along the creek.

Julie, I have heard there are several nests around the Moraine State Park area. I have never seen one there though. 

Conowingo Dam in Md is supposed to be plentiful with eagles around thanksgiving time. I have seen pictures posted over at Nikon Cafe of those eagles. Such a beautiful royal animal.


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 25, 2010)

Funny story Julie. One question though...Is the dog house big enough for Mike or is he cramped in there?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 25, 2010)

Growing up on the farm from age 13 on we too had numerous wild life around including a huge barn owl. I would always clap my hands and rattle the door before entering the barn in hopes that the owl would leave before I entered.

I'd walk in looking all around in search of "Mr. Big Swoosh". After not seeing or hearing him I'd get some hay or whatever I had to do then there it was......A very loud swoosh as he/she took off and flew out an opening near the top of the barn.

Julie, I know exactly how you felt! Hated that feeling.


----------



## Julie (Feb 25, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I would love to be in an area where you could see eagles in the wild. I have only seen one and that was down in Md when my oldest son was doing his AIT training at Aberdeen. We went to a model airfield to fly and there were eagle flying along the creek.
> 
> Julie, I have heard there are several nests around the Moraine State Park area. I have never seen one there though.
> 
> Conowingo Dam in Md is supposed to be plentiful with eagles around thanksgiving time. I have seen pictures posted over at Nikon Cafe of those eagles. Such a beautiful royal animal.



Yes there are several nests around Moraine, I'm not sure where but I can probably find out and let you know. We have a place in Tionesta, we are in the woods about a mile off the main road and Mike's parents have a place right on the river outside of Tionesta. A lot of times we go down to his parents and canoe up the river. We will bank somewhere on the river and while Mike fishes, I lounge and watch the eagle diving for fish in the river. There is a nest close to his parents camp. It is a very beautiful site.



djrockinsteve said:


> Growing up on the farm from age 13 on we too had numerous wild life around including a huge barn owl. I would always clap my hands and rattle the door before entering the barn in hopes that the owl would leave before I entered.
> 
> I'd walk in looking all around in search of "Mr. Big Swoosh". After not seeing or hearing him I'd get some hay or whatever I had to do then there it was......A very loud swoosh as he/she took off and flew out an opening near the top of the barn.
> 
> Julie, I know exactly how you felt! Hated that feeling.



My grandfather had a farm and there was an owl in his barn as well. I NEVER went into the barn. I hung out with the chickens and collected eggs.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 25, 2010)

I can surely relate, as most of you know I live 10 feet from the wilderness. Wouldn't trade it for anything. Sometimes I feel bad for those who are, or feel confined to a city. But possums and racoons scaring the daylights out of you? LOL. I shot a moose years ago and went back to pack out the rib cages and Mr. Grizzly bear already claimed them. He was munching away so I turned and walked home glad we packed out the good parts first. I was glad to share.

The eagles? We have a zillion of them here along the coast. Even though they are majestic and all, they are a scavenger from the word go. But, man oh man, they are remarkable to see. I miss living next to the ocean and miss them along with it. I miss all the rest of the sea life too, the whales, otters, seals, etc.

God Bless the country, living amonsgt it is good for the soul!!!!


Troy


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2010)

Fferment, Im willing tobet there are a few places in Pa. that have the Bald eagle. Im in Ct. and like I said there is a place where they hang here in Oxford right next to Stevenson's Dam.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 25, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Fferment, Im willing tobet there are a few places in Pa. that have the Bald eagle. Im in Ct. and like I said there is a place where they hang here in Oxford right next to Stevenson's Dam.



Was at Fort Mc Coy, Wi a few years ago driving in the woods with night vision goggles.

Skunks up the ying yang around there.

Made me want to give up night marchs.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 25, 2010)

Boyd as long as you dont step on them you should be okay, right? LOL.

My little brother Tim was stationed in Germany a while ago in the Army and they went on some night training and rousted a bunch of a wild boars or what ever it is they got over there, he description was hilarious. Not to funny though, he was telling me those boars could really f you up!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 25, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Fferment, Im willing tobet there are a few places in Pa. that have the Bald eagle. Im in Ct. and like I said there is a place where they hang here in Oxford right next to Stevenson's Dam.



You're right Wade there are a lot of eagles in Pa. Just within 20 miles of my house there are at least a four nests and two of them I visit yearly with my spotting scope and watch them and their babies. Between Lake Erie and going south 100 miles to Pittsburgh there are numerous lakes, creeks and rivers where they nest and fish.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 25, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Boyd as long as you dont step on them you should be okay, right? LOL.
> 
> My little brother Tim was stationed in Germany a while ago in the Army and they went on some night training and rousted a bunch of a wild boars or what ever it is they got over there, he description was hilarious. Not to funny though, he was telling me those boars could really f you up!!



I guess, but when I think of all the nights I wandered around in the woods on foot it was kind of scary.

Wouldn't have made my day to step on one.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 26, 2010)

I have wandered aroun in the woods by myself a million times, day and night. I was always aware but I don't think I was ever afraid, except one time when a momma bear growled at me through the trees. If she would have came at me, I wouldn't be here.

Respect the land you walk through I quess. The native people here believe the land and what lives in it offers itself to you. This may or may not be true. But in the 30 plus years I have lived here I have only heard of a couple native people being attacked by bears, most of them are fisherman crowding the banks, leaving fish waste and garbage, and doing stupid sheet liking trying to feed or otherwise entice them. DUMB DUMB DUMB. Unfortunately it seems like it is military guys who thin they are invincible, and this was BEFORE this IRAG/AFGHAN stuff started.

I dont care how big your gun is, if he/she gets you first, the bear will probably win. There was an incident a few years ago where the outdoor writer for the Anchorage paper got nailed, he somehow was able to hit the bear, while he was on the ground, three of four times, in the mouth with a .44 Mag.

So after the bear tore him up, it died on him, and in his weakened, beat up state, he survived. He was a "white" guy. 

I was drinking with a guy in Anchorage years ago who survived a bear attack. He looked worse then the elephant man.

So watch out for the skunks, and such.

Troy


----------



## Julie (Feb 26, 2010)

Troy,

You don't live in the country, you live in the wilderness!

We have black bears in PA and they can be dangerous but nothing like a grizzly. The principal of our k-3 building had someone come up to him on morning saying there was a bear spotted in the woods by the school. The principal saw my husband that morning and started to tell him about the bear. This is the same set of woods that run beside our house. My husband looked at him and said, "Julie and I hear every year in the spring about a momma bear and her cub running through these woods. We ride quads and I hunt here and not once have we seen any signs that there are bears in these woods." Mike had to go to the intermediate school down over the hill and the lady who works in the kitchen (she lives close to us) says "Did you hear Vettori's black angus cows got out of the fence last night. They are roaming through the neighborhood." Sure enough they were all through are back yard, there were hoof prints all over the place. So now we talk about the time there were black angus bears in our woods. 

That is the closest I have come to a bear in our neighbor. I have seen them in Tionesta though.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 26, 2010)

Bears come right up to the picnic table by my mother's place in Somerset. She puts seed (left over from her parrots) out for the deer and they come eat that. Quite a sight to see a bear and the cub sitting at a picnic table.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 26, 2010)

My wife's boss and his wife went to Denver to visit his sister in law several years ago. They told him a story of shortly after they had moved into their trailer that a mountain lion had made himself at home under the trailer.

They immediately called the game commission and the ranger said "Has he killed anyone?" What does that have to do with it? The ranger replied that he could remove the mt. lion but his scent is there and if he's gone, another one will take his place and he might not be so friendly. (So much for getting the kids to play outside.

Later that week my wife's boss said he awoke one morning with a heaviness on his legs. He grabbed the comforter and gave it a snap only to hear a loud thud. His wife looked at him perplexed. It was a BIG A** SNAKE! Apparently it was cold. 

They came home and have not gone back since. Hey; you're in their territory.


----------



## Mud (Feb 26, 2010)

I've had a few run encounters with bears. Even had an armed stand-off with one. I had followed him at a distance to get a better look and he didn't like it. Fortunately he stopped at threat displays and I didn't have to shoot. Good thing as it was all my fault. I like living close to wildlife. For the most part possums and such don't bother anyone, but it's a little weird to see something up close if you're not used to it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 26, 2010)

Steve,

My mother-in-law lives in Alison Park and one day she was out cutting her grass and a hawk attacked her. She calls the game commission, they come out and found out the hawk has a nest it was protecting. They tell her the bird is protected and it will have to stay. She had to wear a hard hat whenever she cut the grass. LOL she was shocked the the game commission sided with the bird! But that is why they are the game commision.


----------



## Torch404 (Feb 26, 2010)

A good friend of mine was visiting some people. At some point he left to go home. It was dark where he parked and he had left his window down. He wasn't paying to much attention and just plopped down in the drivers seat. Realizing there was something on his seat he leaped back up. A possum had curled up on his seat and fallen asleep. It bolted, but not before peeing all over my friends seat. That car never smelled the same since. 

I live in northern California and we have it all. Possums, foxes, eagles, hawks, whales, seals, and occasional great white bite. No bears though here on the coast! Been here a decade and a half and am not planning on leaving soon!


----------



## TheTooth (Feb 26, 2010)

You don't need to be in the country for possums. I find them in the back yard all the time, and I'm definitely not in the country. We also have raccoons and coyotes as well. The coyotes run off with a small dog every now and then, so ours has to stay inside with us after dusk.


----------



## Sacalait (Feb 26, 2010)

There was a spot on this evenings news about a skunk acting weird. The animal was killed and tested for rabies and sure enough it tested positive. Sometimes it's a good idea to keep your distance.


----------



## Leanne (Feb 27, 2010)

You know, you Americans are so lucky with all the wildlife you have. Even your birds are beautiful. We have nothing like all that here. Whenever I am over there I always make time to enjoy your wonderful nature.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2010)

WE have coyotes all the time here also. Here's a great story for you thats true!!!! My late father -in-law was coming home from work one day when he hit a dog, there was no one around and he had injured it pretty bad so he picked up the dog and put it in his car and brought it to the local Veternarian which is very close by. As he arrived he picked the dog back up which was awake but in a daze like from the pain I guess and proceeded to bring it inside. As he stodd at the counter the receptionist took a look at the "dog" and called the vet. in immediately. When the vet came in he looked at the "dog" and said sir you cant just bring that in here, my father-in-law said whatdo you mean? The Vet said sir thats not a dog but a very big Coyote! Now the Vet. did look at it since it was hurt and because it was already in his place but the damage was very bad so he put it down.


----------



## Julie (Feb 28, 2010)

Holy Cow Wade,

That is scary but hilarious! A lot of people are really shocked when you tell them there are coyotes around but they are in a lot more places than people realize.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 1, 2010)

Leanne said:


> You know, you Americans are so lucky with all the wildlife you have. Even your birds are beautiful. We have nothing like all that here. Whenever I am over there I always make time to enjoy your wonderful nature.



ouch, that sucks!

we just moved onto 4 acres in the country. we have so many different types of birds. when i lived in the suburbs, i though there were a lot. lol. lots of snakes and lizards too. best part of this property is that we have a small river that i can fish in.


----------

